# While leaving Kauai...



## Foot Patrol (Jul 11, 2015)

Well it has been an interesting day trying to leave Kuaui. Mailed home a few boxes of Koa in LFRBs. Decided to bring the larger pieces of curly mango and monkey pod to the airport to travel with me. First stop agricultural inspection. They asked if we had any fruit which replied no. We had to put our large luggage through the x-ray system. "Do you have wood in your bags?" Says the ag inspector. Yes sir we do. Out comes the magnifying glass and low and behold there are a few bug holes. After explaining that these were purchased for some $'s the inspector says the wood can not go!!! 

Having to pull my significant other out of the area as she was not helping matters I was able to talk him into allowing us to call the sawyer I bought the wood from to pick it up. He gave us 4 days to have it pucked up or it would be disposed of. Not something you want to hear with on 20 minutes till your flight. 

In the meantime the other inspectors are talking to my wife. They told her that they never saw a piece of wood that didn't have a bug hole. Unfortunately my inspector was the other guys boss and he could not help us out. 

I was able to get the sawyer on the phone and he said he would be glad to help me out and he would pick it up later that afternoon as he would be in town. Thank god!!! Once I get home we will figure out a way for me to get the wood. He explained that he never heard of this before.

I hope the wood I sent USPS makes it to my home.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 11, 2015)

YIKES!!


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2015)

Tough day Scott, hope it works out! Tony


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 11, 2015)

Last year my son walked right through the ag inspection with a fresh cut mango with live edge on the wood, a monkey pod round with bark on it and some kamani that was pretty beat up. My luck I got the tough inspector.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 12, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> "Do you have wood in your bags?"


The best reply would have been "only in my pants... *wink*".. No way he'd have messed with you after that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 12, 2015)

Hope the local guy follows thru !


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 12, 2015)

Just got home and I had a message that the local sawyer picked up the wood. Too early to call him now but will do in a few hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 12, 2015)

Will your Sawyer friend run the wood through a kiln to kill the "bugs." There has to be a way to solve this riddle for you and other future woodworkers that want to bring wood back to the mainland. Please let us know the outcome of this dilemma. Best of luck. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear ya had a hassle Scott, sounds like it will all work out though.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2015)

Karma. It's real.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 17, 2015)

Thought I would keep you all updated. I received the 2 LFRBs of Koa that I shipped to myself before I headed to the airport. I was really concerned as I was tracking it up to the point it left Honolulu. After that it went black until it hit my door. 

Yesterday I got a call from the sawyer that picked up the mango and monkey pod from the USDA. He cut it up so that it would fit into 2 LFRB and 1 MFRB and sent it to me on Thursday so it should arrive early next week. I will be sending him a knife with one of the woods once I get them stabilized.

I can finally sleep better!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice....I was just wondering about this....good to hear.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 20, 2015)

Got the remainder of the wood today. I am really pleased that the sawyer come through and I know if he gets some killer wood he will be in touch!!! I will be sending him a knife to repay him for all he has done for me.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Got the remainder of the wood today. I am really pleased that the sawyer come through and I know if he gets some killer wood he will be in touch!!! I will be sending him a knife to repay him for all he has done for me.



Scott what kind of wake did you leave?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Scott what kind of wake did you leave?



All indications are it was a good one.


----------

